
Fable.Remoting – Automated, stateless, typechecked JSON APIs in F# - galacticdessert
https://github.com/Zaid-Ajaj/Fable.Remoting/blob/master/README.md
======
galacticdessert
WebSharper does also something similar ->
[https://developers.websharper.com/docs/v4.x/fs/remoting](https://developers.websharper.com/docs/v4.x/fs/remoting)

Are there similar ideas/libraries implemented in JS/TS as well?

I am quite drawn by these ideas, as they remove some overhead in making a
fronted+backed application and somewhat bridge the productivity gap between a
SSR solution such as Django or Rails, and a traditional server API + front end
by allowing a fully integrated development and automatic but safe API
generation

